

How I learned to stop worrying and love Apache - hartror
http://www.roryhart.net/code/how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-apache/

======
gaoshan
He's right. I know I'm guilty of this. Just get something done and out the
door... quit navel gazing and pre-optimizing.

One of these days I'm going to take such advice to heart. One of these days.

